# My future sump in the Basement



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

Just the beginning. It will be connected with the tank after April 17. (If I survive trip to Russia ). For sure there will be improvements. There is a sump with LR + power head and heater. Also 30G for the RODI water and 10G for the water mix. On the left side of the picture is future hole for the piping



*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## Chris S (Dec 19, 2007)

And where is your Quarantine tank Greg? =D Looks like you have some room on the underneath there!


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

The clowns from SUM are in another room. can not move a tank full of water. Any way no more fishes for now.
Thanks for "pushing" for the sump.

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## gucci17 (Oct 11, 2007)

Ah very nice! 

Lots of room...maybe even setup a frag tank or two in the future?


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

gucci17 said:


> Ah very nice!
> 
> Lots of room...maybe even setup a frag tank or two in the future?


Wife does not think that "Lots of room.." 

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## gucci17 (Oct 11, 2007)

sig said:


> Wife does not think that "Lots of room.."


lol...tell me about it! haha


----------

